# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Avatari me i shemtu i forumit

## toni007

*Cili nga avaterat e forumistave eshte  me i shemtuari dhe pse?Ose thjeshte nuk ju pelqen*.

----------


## Rreja

*tiii!!! lol mos e mer afer zemres shaka..

nuk besoj se do te shprehen se dot behet lufta botrore ne forum lol..

per mu tgjith jan tmir mendoj qato si i njeh pak a shum per te tjeret se di.*

----------


## daniel00

Me verte ky qe paska hap temen qenka nje konkurent i denje i ademgashit . lol

----------


## toni007

> *tiii!!! lol mos e mer afer zemres shaka..
> 
> nuk besoj se do te shprehen se dot behet lufta botrore ne forum lol..
> 
> per mu tgjith jan tmir mendoj qato si i njeh pak a shum per te tjeret se di.*


hahaahhaahahahaha e imagjinoja kete pergjigje ,pse tani sjemi ne lufte? :uahaha:  :perqeshje:

----------


## toni007

> Me verte ky qe paska hap temen qenka nje konkurent i denje i ademgashit . lol


o daniel duku me shpeshe ne forum lol pastaj shprehe mendimet e tua , se pa njojte me ke flete je si ne nje tynel pa qiri shoku.

----------


## Rreja

> hahaahhaahahahaha e imagjinoja kete pergjigje ,pse tani sjemi ne lufte?


haha e mir de edhe nese jena nluft ti hala e zhvillon :P sesht mir :P

----------


## daniel00

Mire o mir , edhe une avatar te shemtuar kam , po ti per gallat e hape temen apo jo . 

Ja shih Rrejen se ka alamet avatari ajo   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## toni007

> Mire o mir , edhe une avatar te shemtuar kam , po ti per gallat e hape temen apo jo . 
> 
> Ja shih Rrejen se ka alamet avatari ajo


po, se u merzita tu pa keto temat kaqe serioze, se edhe gallate  e qyfyre  , bejne pjese ne forumin tone kaqe te dashur.

----------


## Rreja

> Mire o mir , edhe une avatar te shemtuar kam , po ti per gallat e hape temen apo jo . 
> 
> Ja shih Rrejen se ka alamet avatari ajo


qyhh kshyre ti ktoooo :$

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> *Cili nga avaterat e forumistave eshte  me i shemtuari dhe pse?Ose thjeshte nuk ju pelqen*.


lol cfare teme  :ngerdheshje:  votoi ty per avatarin me te shemtuar  :ngerdheshje:  pse? sepse pertoj te kerkoj per te tjere qe jan me te shemtuar  :perqeshje:

----------


## Erlebnisse

Ato me kafka, me kufoma e me fantazma e zombie, me hapin barkun, prandaj s'i shikoj gjate nga avataret. Te tjeret, normale.

----------


## toni007

> lol cfare teme  votoi ty per avatarin me te shemtuar  pse? sepse pertoj te kerkoj per te tjere qe jan me te shemtuar


he mi thue pa ndryjtje se ste perjashton njeri nga forumi ...

----------


## toni007

> Ato me kafka, me kufoma e me fantazma e zombie, me hapin barkun, prandaj s'i shikoj gjate nga avataret. Te tjeret, normale.


bravo era , me ne funde nje pergjigje qe i pershtatet temes.

----------


## Gjinokastra

Puroshkodran

----------


## Mau_kiko

Per mu, vetem njoni ka nji avatar qe se shoh dot me sy, Avokati, booo me pritet oreksi kur i shoh avatarin
te tjeret e kane mire ( mire...hec mo  :ngerdheshje: )

----------


## La_Lune

Ato qe dun me u duk si tip supermeni ne forum  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## puroshkodran

> Puroshkodran


eheheheh
te djeg e? eshte histori....

----------


## Nice_Boy

> Ato qe dun me u duk si tip supermeni ne forum


_
Ku je ti zoguu..? Booh sa koh që stë kam parë që kur u martove më na harrove fare pupup...


Të përshëndes Lori_


_nejse i kthehemi temës.._

_Unë mendoj që avatarin më të bajtshem e ke ti që e ke hap këtë sontazh tani po flas seriozisht haha._

----------

